# Ist das schon der Bundestrojaner oder bloss Spammer?



## gerne_immer_wieder (18 November 2007)

Mein Rechner zeigt komisches Verhalten, wenn ich ins I-net gehe. Also um das direkt klarzustellen: ich habe keine ominösen mails auch nur geöffnet oder deren anhänge angeklickt!!!

:wall:

Win XP
Firefox 2.0.0.9 mit AdBlock, NoScript und KeyScrambler

TV-Kabel mit Router Netgear WG111v2 mit Kabel (drahtlos funktioniert nicht!). Das Routerpasswort habe ich geändert.

Firewall ist aktiv.


Folgendes habe ich beobachtet:

Wenn ich manchmal auf Links auf Seiten klicke, die im selben tab angezeigt werden, erscheint erst mal eine komplett schwarze Seite, die kurz aufflackert bevor der Inhalt angezeigt wird. Passiert in ca. 30% aller Fälle.

Beim download (pdf) oder beim Speichern von Seiten oder Grafiken dauert es ca. 3 Sekunden bevor der Vorgang beginnt,  der Rechner ist superlahm und der Browser hängt, dh ich kann in dieser Zeit auf kein anderes Tab gehen, das Speichern-Fenster bleibt teilweise sichtbar, und gegen Ende des Prozesses steht in der oberen Fensterleiste: Name,Mozilla, (keine Rückmeldung). Sobald das speichern abgeschlossen ist, funktioniert alles wieder tadellos.
Es gab aber auch Fälle, wo ich gezwungen war FF komplett zu schließen und beim Neuöffnen bekam ich keine Option, die vorangegangene Sitzung wieder herzustellen.

Spybot mit aktuellen updates läuft los, aber während des scannens schaltet sich der Rechner aus, auch im abgesicherten Modus. Mehrfach probiert, immer dasselbe.

Im Taskmanager konnte ich bei den Prozessen nichts außergewöhnliches feststellen, Remotezugriff sollte eigentlich ausgeschlossen sein. In der Registry bin ich in den Verzeichnissen Software, run, runOnce oder autostart nicht fündig geworden.

jetzt hab ich erstmal hijackthis runtergeladen und werds mal rüberschicken, mal sehen.

Q
Kann es sein, da ich ja auch den drahtlosen Zugang installiert habe, das jemand dauerhaft an meiner Leitung teilhat?

:-?
Wenn ja, wie unterbinden (auch dieser Zugang ist *eigentlich* Passwortgeschützt)? 

Vielen Dank schon jetzt für eure Ideen.


----------



## Obi-Wan (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ist das schon der Bundestrojaner oder bloss Spammer?*



gerne_immer_wieder schrieb:


> Q
> Kann es sein, da ich ja auch den drahtlosen Zugang installiert habe, das jemand dauerhaft an meiner Leitung teilhat?
> 
> :-?
> Wenn ja, wie unterbinden (auch dieser Zugang ist *eigentlich* Passwortgeschützt)?



Kommt drauf an, wie sicher das Passwort bzw. die Verschlüsselung ist. Ausschließen kann ich das nicht. Sofern kein anderer WLAN benutzt solltest du dies direkt im Router deaktivieren. Nur so kannst du sicher sein, das kein anderer die Leitung benutzt.


Und was die Geschwindigkeit von deinem Rechner angeht. Wie alt ist die Windows Installation?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist das schon der Bundestrojaner oder bloss Spammer?*

Ein WLAN sollte man nur aktivieren, wenn es auch tatsächlich benutzt wird.

Dabei sollte unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, dass mit WPA2-Verschlüsselung nebst AES-Algorithmus gearbeitet wird.
Die ältere Methode der WEP-Verschlüsselung ist höchst unsicher und kann binnen Minuten gehackt werden.

Eine WPA2-Verschlüsselung gilt beim derzeitigen Stand der Technik als sicher. Aber nur, wenn das Netzwerkpasswort gut genug ist. Mit einem schlechten LAN-Passwort kann auch WPA2 gehackt werden.
Daher sollte ein möglichst langes LAN-Passwort in der Routerkonfiguration eingegeben werden, am besten mit 32 Stellen in Kombination aus Zahlen, Buchstaben groß/klein und Sonderzeichen.
Wird dies beachtet, ist WPA2 als sicher zu betrachten.

Empfehlenswert ist auch das eindeutige Zuweisen von MAC-Adressen an alle beteiligten Netzkomponenten (Netzwerkkarten, Drucker etc.). Alle Komponenten mit nicht bekannten MAC-Adressen sollte der Router aussperren.

Wenn man an der Routerkonfiguration arbeitet (das ist ja meist ein Webinterface, über einen Browser angesteuert), sollte man aus Sicherheitsgründen während der Zeit keine externen Webseiten ansurfen.

Für den Zugang zur Routerkonfiguration sollte ebenfalls ein gutes Passwort eingerichtet werden (die übliche Regel: 8-stellig, Zahlen/Zeichen/Buchstaben reicht hier).


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Ist das schon der Bundestrojaner oder bloss Spammer?*

Das Thema WLAN-Sicherheit wird auch hier  diskutiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43592


----------

